# Studying in america - m1 visa



## la_ballerina (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking to relocate to the United States next year under a M1 Visa which will not allow me to work during the time of my studies. One of the requirements to enter the states under that visa is to show that you have sufficient funds to supprt yourself while you are there. I have been unable to find how much money is sufficient enough to be allowed in the country. I was thinking around the $11,000 US - $15,000 US in my bank account as proof of monetary funds.

Another question, whilst holding that particular visa are you allowed to travel in and out of the country as there are two international trips scheduled by the school as part of the course. 

Please keep in mind that I will most likely be sharing rent with someone. We will be living in CT


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

la_ballerina said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to relocate to the United States next year under a M1 Visa which will not allow me to work during the time of my studies. One of the requirements to enter the states under that visa is to show that you have sufficient funds to supprt yourself while you are there. I have been unable to find how much money is sufficient enough to be allowed in the country. I was thinking around the $11,000 US - $15,000 US in my bank account as proof of monetary funds.
> 
> ...


The institution will publish a figure for the required minimum. The minimum includes tuition costs and living expenses for the area. Evan though you may be able to live on less, the consulate will expect evidence that you have this sum in your account before issuing the visa.

There is no direct path from an M visa to permanent residency.


----------



## la_ballerina (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou Fatbrit - the course administator hasnt finalised all the details as of yet. But when I emailed them enquriing of the costs they gave a rough figure of $10,000 - $15,000 US. I thought that was really high, but it makes sense now that it probably includes accomodation and living expenses etc. Do you think that makes more sense?

I plan on working right up to the very day of my travel so I have enough to support myself. Whether I can come up with that figure months before departure date I am not sure. 
I know my family will give me a deposit to reflect that i have the amount required by the school at the time of getting the visa. Is that illegal? I know I can get enough funds but might not have them right at the time of the issuing of the visa.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

la_ballerina said:


> Thankyou Fatbrit - the course administator hasnt finalised all the details as of yet. But when I emailed them enquriing of the costs they gave a rough figure of $10,000 - $15,000 US. I thought that was really high, but it makes sense now that it probably includes accomodation and living expenses etc. Do you think that makes more sense?
> 
> I plan on working right up to the very day of my travel so I have enough to support myself. Whether I can come up with that figure months before departure date I am not sure.
> I know my family will give me a deposit to reflect that i have the amount required by the school at the time of getting the visa. Is that illegal? I know I can get enough funds but might not have them right at the time of the issuing of the visa.


You'll need the money in the account before you get the visa.


----------



## la_ballerina (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I understand that.

Thank you so much. Will post more once I get all the updated course information.


----------

